# Pooch Test please



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - I know I know the answer to this question - but just in case I am reading to much into this -

Do you think that she is bred???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No I do not


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's kind of tough. . . . when was she bred, how far along would she be? Her "pooch" looks a little swollen/longer, but that could be from previous kiddings (kinda stretched out).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

IF she was bred - I have no idea as the buck has been in there as he has shown NO interest in the girls what so ever and actually was a little worried.

She is my little Moon that was born in January :-( I noticed about 3-4 weeks ago that she has "white" discharge and I thought for sure she was bred. I really hope that she is not - but she has become swollen in the backend.

Guess we will wait and see!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Angie had a white discharge and I was like OH NO! then a couple weeks later she had it again so I was like whew but still nervous. Then I went to visit Kitten and she had the same discharge --- she had been gone from my farm for over a week+ and no bucks around.

made me feel better as I had never had a goat with a white discharge before with a heat. So there goes a couple firsts for me.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, so she is still really young. Quite a few of our does will sometimes have a white discharge before a heat cycle. . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I see your concern there Allison, that "crusty" look has happened with my 5 month old also...I do have my boys separate but from experience, I know there can still be an "oops".... I don't believe she is bred just coming into heat...which my "baby" had her first at 3 months old!


----------

